# What is your WalkScore?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Go to www.walkscore.com to get your score


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

78


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero :lol

It says 96% of users have a higher score. I live in a very remote area so even a bicycle is out of the question. You either drive or stay home.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

43. I walk, run, or bike everywhere. Yesterday, I ran to work (4.5 miles). I don't even have a license. 

80 for where I go to college.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

29


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Oh that's cool, I had no idea my city was so walkable: 68. Kinda useless info though, seeing as how I never leave the house without my car.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

26 -- but it's actually a pretty nice spot for walks, as long as you're doing it for fun and not trying to get anywhere practical.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

51, somewhat walkable


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

0

Sounds about right. I can go for walks in the woods here, though; there should be bonus points for that. Plus, I can go for a walk past a dairy farm and be chased by the cows--always exciting. Good thing they can't jump over the fence.

The last place I lived was a 78. I like living in walkable places--especially since I don't drive.

Another place I lived was a 75. I'm trying to remember the street names of other places I've lived, but I'm blanking . . .

Another 78 . . .

A 60 . . .


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I won't contact a potential landlord until I've checked the walk score.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

88, which is good when you don't have a car.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

72 and I do walk almost everywhere and a lot.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

current home is a 74...

I don't really understand how this walkscore works; and all of the places it pinned are places I'd never shop at. XD
When I go out though, a 2 hour walk somewhere is pretty normal.

I used to walk 1 1/2 hours to work and another 1 1/2 back every day-- sometimes twice a day when I'd have split shifts. It was more worth it to just stay at work on those days then. You'd only be at home for 15 minutes, and have to start walking back to work again. haha
My school was almost 3 hours away.
That was one hell of a hike in wintertime -____- only to find that it was a snowday and I didn't have to leave home afterall.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

92.

My parents' house got a 17.

My old houses got scores of 0, 40, 58, and 40.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

My 3 most recent places have been in the 90s. I love walkable hoods.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

23


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

rumjungle said:


> 23


That doesn't jive with your avatar. Maybe you have a good RunScore though!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

17

I'm surprised the drive-in in Watertown is still around. I wonder how many are still open throughout the country? *googles*


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Hoth said:


> 26 -- but it's actually a pretty nice spot for walks, as long as you're doing it for fun and not trying to get anywhere practical.


Ditto. My neighborhood got a 20.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

28


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

62.


----------



## Dehydrated Water (Feb 7, 2010)

*Walk Score:* *2* out of 100 -* Car-Dependent*


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

72% of user have a higher walkscore than myself... another reason to hate myself I suppose........


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

the places I have lived range from 0 to 95


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

25


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

60


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It says 18 but none of those places I would actually find useful. The feed store has very limited supplies of things I would never feed my animals, the movie theater can only play one movie a week and only starts at 7:30 while I generally have martial arts or college classes in the early evening, 3/4ths of the restaurants are mexican due to the large hispanic population and I don't like their food, half the grocery stores are hispanic with food items I either don't like or don't know how to cook, I'm not having kids so I don't care about the school system but if I did I'd move, don't drink so don't care about the 2 bars, the pizza place costs more than spending money on gas plus pizza elsewhere and is only open 2-4 hrs a day...

The next nearest town/city is a 30min drive at highway or interstate speeds so technically I'd call my score 0 as there is nowhere I would choose to go that could be reached on foot by nightfall if you started as the sun came up.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

88. very walkable

I walk to my university; it's a 10-15 minute walk. I'm also taking one class that meets on Tuesday and Thursday night at a community college. I take the bus there but lately I've been walking home. It's about a 30 minute walk (1.8 miles). Trader Joe's is a 10 minute walk from here. I do take the bus to get to Safeway and the Chinese supermarket (where I buy my produce) because it's too heavy to carry everything for that long. And there is a shopping mall 2 minutes from my house (where Trader Joe's is). The library is about 10 minutes away too. There's another mini shopping center about a 15 minute walk away that has a crappy supermarket, a post office, Ross, and Petco (where I drool at all the beautiful cats they have for adoption).


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

22


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

13.
I don't really understand this, it's easy enough to walk to town and through most of town within 40 minutes. And there are at least ten bushwalk tracks close by. I'm twenty metres away from one of them.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

12


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> 13.
> I don't really understand this, it's easy enough to walk to town and through most of town within 40 minutes. And there are at least ten bushwalk tracks close by. I'm twenty metres away from one of them.


From the site:



> The Walk Score Algorithm
> 
> Walk Score measures how easy it is to live a car-lite lifestyle-not how pretty the area is for walking.
> 
> ...





> How It Doesn't Work: Known Issues with Walk Score
> 
> We'll be the first to admit that Walk Score is an approximation of walkability. There are a number of factors that contribute to walkability that are not part of our algorithm:
> 
> ...


I think what they are saying is that if something is more than 20 minutes walking distance (1 mile) most people will take the bus or drive.

My place got 88 but this area sucks for pleasure walks because there's a lake, a park, and my university blocking the north, west, and south respectively. I like walking in the evening but the park would be too creepy and around the lake is a big thoroughfare. I see people jogging around the lake a lot but personally I hate big streets for walking.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh and from the NYTimes:
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/06/giving-city-streets-built-in-safety-features/



> When it comes to moving people around in healthy ways, New York City already has a leg up on most cities and towns around the country.
> 
> The city has sidewalks in all five boroughs; food stores and other shops are within walking distance of where most people live. It is served nearly everywhere by extensive, inexpensive and largely dependable public transportation. City children have long been able to walk, skate or scoot to school, though these days fewer attend schools in the neighborhood.
> 
> *Because so many New Yorkers use their feet to get them from place to place, they weigh on average six or seven pounds less than those who live in suburban America,* said Dr. Richard J. Jackson, professor of environmental health sciences at the University of California, Los Angeles, and moderator of a public television series called "Designing Healthy Communities."


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, thanks komorikun.  Interesting info too.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

54


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Oh and from the NYTimes:
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/06/giving-city-streets-built-in-safety-features/


Are sidewalks not a thing in other parts of the country? :sus

I haven't traveled a lot within the U.S., so I'm not being an ***, just wondering. I found it weird that they would mention that specifically.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

GaaraAgain said:


> Are sidewalks not a thing in other parts of the country? :sus
> 
> I haven't traveled a lot within the U.S., so I'm not being an ***, just wondering. I found it weird that they would mention that specifically.


I'm not really sure. I haven't traveled in the U.S. too much either. I remember in LA there were a few streets that had no sidewalks but I think it might be worse in the suburbs or rural America. :stu


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I'm not really sure. I haven't traveled in the U.S. too much either. I remember *in LA there were a few streets that had no sidewalks* but I think it might be worse in the suburbs or rural America. :stu


:sus

Huh, okay, thanks lol. I learned something new today :b


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

92, hahahaha!


I'm hosting a party tonight, everyone come visit! It's doable!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

BlazingLazer said:


> 92, hahahaha!
> 
> I'm hosting a party tonight, everyone come visit! It's doable!


97! Sounds like the party is now at my place!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

rdrr said:


> 97! Sounds like the party is now at my place!


But you'll feel like *100* after you've partied over here with me!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

88, which is just as well cause i cant afford public transport and dont have a car.

...though oddly it doesn't think either my university or the town centre are in walking distance (30 mins walk each), and I walk to one or the other everyday - and back.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

BlazingLazer said:


> But you'll feel like *100* after you've partied over here with me!


You know it...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

18


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

rdrr said:


> 97! Sounds like the party is now at my place!





BlazingLazer said:


> 92, hahahaha!
> 
> I'm hosting a party tonight, everyone come visit! It's doable!


What cities are you guys in?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

62 .. i honestly thought it would be higher .. i can walk 2 miles to a huge downtown area .. but maybe they think 2 miles is too far away.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

58.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

100. Guess I picked the right spot.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

98.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

67. Thankfully the public transit score's slightly higher. Good thing too, seeing as most of the places I frequent aren't within walking distance.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

50.

I walk pretty much everywhere, anyway. I looked up my commute to work on the site as well, which I walk. I like the graph of "Hills Between Home And Work". It's something I was curious about actually. I go from 760 to 220 feet over 4.5 miles in the morning (and back up in the evening). I often b*tch my way around this city because of the hills and my lack of energy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

92. I walk pretty much everywhere except for work.


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

80


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

78


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine's a 51 which makes no sense. I'm in a cool neighborhood where everybody walks. It's located a couple hundred yards from a bike trail where even more people run/bike/walk.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Walk Score
52 Out of 100

*Somewhat Walkable*


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

98


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

74.

Last place I lived was walk score 0... AND we didn't have a car!


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

46.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

55


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

50.

i sort of live in suburban sprawl, though.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

48


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

51-60

I walk quite a lot, especially in college :um

If I had a car then.. about 20 :yes


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

73


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My score is now 95. It has gone up three points in a year and a half. Interesting.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

The actual little town I live in (Piedmont) wouldn't show up so I did the one right beside it (Greenville) & it got 52. Lots from here go there since there isn't much to offer here.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

83


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

neighbourhood: 92
city: 98
transit: 62 and 100, respectively


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

51


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

17


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

3


----------

